# olive oil pie crust that rolls out & works?



## gorderbust (Jul 11, 2009)

hi everyone :roll:

i am wanting to create a pie dough using extra light olive oil suitable mainly for savoury fillings, from meat to vegetable and curry mixes. 

the challenge is to get a wholewheat dough that will roll out and be workable. also one that will work when baking (rather than turn out crumbly like my attempt so far)

would like to use at least 50% wholewheat flour and the remaining white wheat flour.

want to use NO eggs, butter, vegetable lard, or aluminium based baking powder.

have tried an attempt that turned out rather piecey and brake-up - i didn't work the dough for long though. i did freeze the olive oil so it was thick to use. mixed it with the flour and salt and a little bi-carb soda and cream of tartar.

anyone have any recommendations as to how to get such a dough that will bake a nice tasty pie crust that is soft on the inside, crispy and a little flakey on the outside?

thanks very much for any help

jason


----------



## chefpeon (Jun 14, 2006)

Here's a recipe:

*Easy Olive Oil Tart Crust*
- 250 grams (8.8 ounces*) *light whole wheat flour* (French T80), or a 50/50 mix of all-purpose and whole wheat
- 1 teaspoon fine sea *salt*
- 1 teaspoon *dried herbs* (I use rosemary or thyme)
- 60 ml (1/4 cup) *olive oil* (or the oil of your choosing, provided it withstands cooking)
- 120 ml (1/2 cup) cold *water*
_Makes enough to line a 28- to 30-cm (11- to 12-inch) tart pan._
Grease the pan lightly if it doesn't have a nonstick coating.
Combine the flour, salt, and herbs in a medium mixing bowl. Add the oil and mix it in with a fork. Add the water, mix with the fork until it is absorbed, then knead lightly (I do this with just one hand, in the bowl) until the dough comes together into a ball.
Turn the dough out on a lightly floured work surface. Sprinkle a little flour on the ball of dough and on the rolling pin, and roll the dough out into a circle large enough to fit your tart pan. Turn the dough by 45 degrees (a quarter of a circle) every time you roll the pin and back, adding a little more flour underneath and on the dough when it seems on the verge of becoming sticky. The trick is to do this in quick, assertive gestures (channel the spirit of Julia Child) to avoid overworking the dough.
Transfer the dough carefully into the prepared pan and line it neatly. Trim the excess dough (re-roll it and cut into decorative shapes to top the tart), and place the pan in the fridge for 30 minutes to rest.
You can then blind-bake the crust (prick with a fork first), or garnish it straight away, depending on the filling. Either way, it will take 20 to 25 minutes at 200°C (400°F) to bake thoroughly.
* That's about 2 cups, but really, measuring flour by weight is the only way to ensure accuracy. Consider buying a digital kitchen scale: it will prove an invaluable tool, and the simplest models are not super expensive.


----------



## gorderbust (Jul 11, 2009)

appreciate your help :smiles: very kind

will try this recipe and let you know how it goes.

thanks


----------

